# Plastic Frames



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I have a bunch of used plastic frames/foundation that came with some boxes that I recently purchased. Is there any way to clean them up and use them? Is it even worth the effort?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have saved some that were given to us, not as used equipment, but as part of a hive that I bought. I would hesitate to use it without sterilizing it if you have problems with diseases in your area. We scraped ours clean and keep it for back up in case we need frames quickly. My bees hate it and build tunnels and all sorts of weird stuff on it so I don't use it if I don't have to.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I've heard some people use power washers. Either wear rain gear or be prepared to get wet. Hold the frame down with your boot or something that secures it and wash away.

However, you may need to "paint" on a thin coat of beeswax once they are clean so the bees are more willing to draw it out. It doesn't take much beeswax and you don't want to soak it on that it fills the indents - just a very light coating.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I put my plastic frames in all most boiling water the into the freezer for 48 hours. After that I take a block of wax and rub it down and it's like a cheese grater. The bees take to it if you put them in one at a time in the middle as long as it's the only empty frame in the box.


Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just like all the wooden frames that are recycled scrape all the bees wax and proplis off them. * I warped a bunch when I stuck them in the solar melter for a couple days so don't. *
I use a 30 gallon garbage can for the next step. Mix a gallon of bleach to 5 gallons of water the can holds just over 10 frames standing on end in the mix. I place a couple bricks on them to keep them in the mix and leave them for a about 4 days at least. After that I take them out and rinse them off real well with warm water and allow to dry in the sun in a hive body. Wood frames will unless really old turn nearly white when dry. I don't like the plastic because the bees don't and I am wanting them to build up winter stores and make honey so don't want the fooling around. What they are use full for is to make candy boards and placing on the hives for winter food. If your handy you can cut the cell indents out of the frame to make a foundation press to make your own real bees wax foundation.

I don't care for the plastic foundation that is placed in wood frames either.

 Al


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Don't ever stick them in the dishwasher either. Trust me.


----------

